# Sighting in muzzleloader



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Hey everyone I was wondering what distance you sight in your muzzleloader in for or what you zero it at. 
Thanks 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine is at 100 yards. I know that sounds weird but it's a good distance for me as I have a ladder stand on the edge of a field.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

0 at 100 1" at 50 yds


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

What does that shoot at 200 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I used to sight in my MLs at 50 yards...2" high, checked them at 100 yards and found them to be dead on at that distance. I checked them at 150 yards and found them to be 3" low. This was a 50 cal. Hawken style with 250gr. mini-ball (light weight bullet) and 80gr. of 2F Goex. I did the same thing with a 50 cal. 32" long rifle, 175gr. patched RB and 90gr. of 2F Goex.

I like to start close to save the guess work of "where the POI" will be and get a quicker sight in for the distances that I intend to hunt.  All of my hunting shots have been inside 60 yards.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bonifas9017 said:


> Hey everyone I was wondering what distance you sight in your muzzleloader in for or what you zero it at.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That will vary from shooter to shooter based upon the gun, load, bullet, hunting area anticipated shots, shooter ability,etc.

1. What gun?

2. What is your average anticipated shot?

3. What load are you shooting, velocity?

4. What bullet, BC?

5. Do you have a rest when hunting or shoot offhand?




If you just provide answers to 3 & 4 I can provide the ballistics for your load to answer your question about shooting out to 200 yds.

If you don't know your velocity or the BC of your bullet just give me the powder charge and the bullet manufacturer and weight and I can find the info easily.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i like to sight my gun in at 50 yrds and hit about 1" high of center. 99% of my shots are under 150 yrds and probably 95% are under 75 yrds. i just dont like to take those long shots. i would say 90% of my shots are under 50 yrds. i can usely hit my target at these ranges but i,ll use a rest every time if i can at all. i sight my gun in using a rest, so thats just the way i like to shoot. im pretty sure i could make a 200 yrd shot but i just dont see no reason to shoot that far. i shoot a tc encore with 150 grns of 777 and a 250 grn cva slickload bullet.
sherman


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a CVA Optima pro. I load it with 100 grains of Triple 7, two 50 gr pellets. I have startedx using 240 gr jhp bullet of .429 cal in a sabot. Dead on at 75 yards. Hits about 1" low at 100 and only a couple low at 150. I have never had to shoot that far. I hold 1/3 of the way from brisket to backline just behind or on the shoulder/leg line. Seems to do the job. I hold just behind the shoulder when hunting on private or low pressure lands, and on the shoulder when on public lands. You take out both shoulders, they don't run far. Might scoot a few feet, but no running.


----------

